# Weighing down foam pumpkins?



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Do you cut from the top or the bottom. I cut from the bottom and cut a hole just large enough for the artificial light source. The light gives it enough weight that it doesn't blow around at the slightest breeze. I've also been known to tie them down with fishing line, line tied to a tree and then tied to the pumpkin. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay, I have a dumb question....

Where can you buy Foam Pumkin and are they cheaper then the Hard Form Pumpkin that are alraedy carved with themes and such? What are the pro and con on them?


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Put the sand in sandwich bags. It's easier to deal with.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I got my foam pumpkins at Michaels for $14.99


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Michaels, Hobby Lobby, AC Moore, all of them have foam pumpkins.

Pros: Once you carve it, you can keep it. Great for those complex carves.

Cons: Miss the smell of pumpkin and orange fingers.
Very light, can blow away.


----------



## buckles (Aug 25, 2009)

*Rocks!*

Put rocks in the bottom for stability... you can even glue them to the pumpkin...


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

May I suggest Velcro?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I like the sand in bags idea. Less messy. Thanks everyone.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I have used 1" thick cement donuts made in a small plastic 6" cake mold. I use the inner cardboard tube from my paper towels to cut-to -size and create the donut holes. They sit around the lightbulbs(if using electric 120v bulb type) perfectly yet allowing them to glow normally with little blockage! You may be able to the mold at a dollar type store as I originally did.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Kitty Litter?? (Un-used preferably.)


----------

